# How do you install software on workstations from the server?



## Chance (Feb 17, 2006)

Hello all! 
I'm a novice IT pro (new to the forums) and I've had some formal training with win2k server before but learning in a classroom and actually applying it are two different things.

Basicly, I've got a big network with group policys applied and I need to learn how to manage software installations from the server to the workstations.

I've tried reading up on it with little to no luck. 

Problem #1.)In the group policys I it allows me to assign or publish a msi package right? Well, most of the software I install isnt in a msi format. Usually an exe. Like Microsoft Antispyware for example.
So I downloaded a msi creator proggy from advancedinstaller.com. Seems simple enough but it still didnt work as I expected.

Problem #2.) Rather than installing the msi I created it only lists it in the Add/Remove programs of the users control panel for them to install it themselves. 

Problem #3.) Even if I installed it from add/remove programs the msi I created only copies the exe to the desktop or somewhere. It doesnt even install the program just adds the exe to double click. ......

I've stumbled upon something about transformers & vbscripts. I really just need to learn how this works.

I thought having my server push the installation(s) to the workstations was suppose to save time not wast time writing scripts & creating installers. Well, at least its wasting my time because I dont know how to do this yet. hehe

Could you guys please explain the basic principles and good practices for pushing software installations to workstations. How are you suppose to do it? How do you guys/gals do it?

Any instructions, advice & detailed explinations are GREATLY appriciated.

Thank you
Chance


P.S.
I assisted on a small assignments with the Navy Marine Corps Intranet deploying new workstations. There we just logged the user on once and They had scripts or something running and the software installed all by itself. Even took over the mouse and clicked the appropriate buttons to configure their MS Office/Outlook programs and everything. How the heck do you do that?


----------



## aprior (Jan 10, 2006)

Chance said:


> Basicly, I've got a big network with group policys applied and I need to learn how to manage software installations from the server to the workstations.
> 
> I've tried reading up on it with little to no luck.
> 
> ...


Windows 2000 comes with WinInstall LE for creating MSI packages. You'll need a test computer to install the program on while running the WinInstall discovery. I've found it to work very well. Here's a link for a step by step



Chance said:


> Problem #2.) Rather than installing the msi I created it only lists it in the Add/Remove programs of the users control panel for them to install it themselves.


It will do that if the software package is Published rather than Assigned. You can assign to a user or computer, if to the computer, the software will install the next time the computer starts. If assigned to a user, shortcuts will be created and when run, the software will be installed. Here's a link to more info.



Chance said:


> Problem #3.) Even if I installed it from add/remove programs the msi I created only copies the exe to the desktop or somewhere. It doesnt even install the program just adds the exe to double click. ......


That's probably due to improperly creating the MSI... try the program I suggested.



Chance said:


> I thought having my server push the installation(s) to the workstations was suppose to save time not wast time writing scripts & creating installers. Well, at least its wasting my time because I dont know how to do this yet. hehe


It will if you have a significant number of computers that need the software... for only a couple computers, it will be more time consuming.



Chance said:


> I assisted on a small assignments with the Navy Marine Corps Intranet deploying new workstations. There we just logged the user on once and They had scripts or something running and the software installed all by itself. Even took over the mouse and clicked the appropriate buttons to configure their MS Office/Outlook programs and everything. How the heck do you do that?


They probably had a custom made script or executable to do this, you could probably create one yourself if you are so inclined.


----------



## Chance (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks. Ill try some stuff thru trial&error and see what kind of results I get. I'll probably post again with more questions.

:smooch:


----------



## Chance (Feb 17, 2006)

Ok. I looks like it almost worked but not quite:

I setup a fresh copy of win2003 server on a PC and setup a domain,active directory, etc for testing purposes.

Then I added my wifes pc (winxp pro) to the domain and restarted.

In Active Directory on the server I:
Made a user, 
made a new OU, 
moved the user and computer into that OU,
Created a new Group Policy for that OU.
set it to apply a wallpaper to users in that ou so I know its applying something,
Next I downloaded the new Microsoft Defender which is already in a .msi format.
Put it in a shard folder on the server and set the group policy to do an assigned installation under computers(not users).

Logged onto the workstation with the new user account a few times.
It applied the wallpaper but never installed any software.

Then, I went back to the group policy and (under permissions or security I believe) I added the computer name with read permission.

The next time I restarted the workstation, after "establishing network connections" or something like that, it briefly said "Installing Microsoft Defender" right before the logon screen appeared.

But it never installed anything.  
I waited patiently for a while then restarted it about 5 times. Each time waiting to see if it would install something. No icons, nothing in Add/remove programs, nothing on the start menu or "All programs". Nothing.

I actually said installing defender once more (about the 3rd time) when I was restarting but nothing.

Any ideas?


----------



## aprior (Jan 10, 2006)

Hmm... looks like you set it all up right. Seems like the group policy is being applied properly, but the program isn't being installed.
The only other thing I can think of is to check the permissions on and connection to the share you stored the MSI package at to make sure that the client computer can access it.


----------



## hgfssoorriinn (May 16, 2009)

when you specifi to root of the msi file be sure it is the root from the network not the local root. this will help you http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314934/


----------

